

Engineering a healthier diet - coglethorpe
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/04/engineering-healthier-diet.html

======
jackchristopher
I'm glad he pointed out that you should label foods "healthier" rather than
"healthy". Even Broccoli may have down sides (goitrogenic):
[http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=george&dbid=47](http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=george&dbid=47)

Also we don't know if the goitrogens are rendered inert by cooking. I'm
suspicious they're not. After heating and processing remain several foods
still remain goitrogenic.

But for the most part, of course "Eat your broccoli." is good advice.

